# Dixie wine company bottle



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is another bottle i've had a hard time finding much info on.  Its only embossed on the bottom with the words DIXIE WINE CO RICHMOND VA.  Anyone seen this type before?


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

bottom


----------



## Bottleluver (Oct 3, 2020)

I have one just like it I was researching and it seams to be from the 70s or so it’s selling for 4 dollars on eBay hope this help


----------

